# Using points for a cruise.



## sarahsliefie (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm wanting to take a cruise this year and I don't think I have much time to do a resort. So I'm thinking about using points for a cruise.  I know it's not a great use of points but I'd rather use them than lose them. I have two questions should.
1.  Can I use points to pay for the whole cruise?
2.  Can I use points to pay down an existing cruise?
I'm finding it hard to find information on this on the website. Most things I'm just seeing that I can pay for 10% of the cruise or something along that line.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 16, 2022)

Short answer. (1) All you get for a cruise exchange is a discount from the overpriced 'rack rate'. And that's only on 'certain' cruises.
(2) No. The discount is only on new bookings.
Sorry.

Use timeshare points for timeshare stays, and a cruise discounter for cruises.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2022)

Using TS points is not a good idea for cruising. Every cruise company today are offering some great discounts on their cruises.

Plus, all cruises companies now are sailing at reduced passengers sailing.
The majority of cruises ships are sailing between 50 to 60% sailing passengers rate.


----------



## travelplus (Jan 16, 2022)

_Terrible use of points. I called in to try to Exchange a week for a Cruise and it costed the same than booking direct. Figure in your  MF's plus cruise exchange fee and there will be Port Fees and Taxes and more to upgrade to a larger cabin. _


----------



## chapjim (Jan 19, 2022)

I get emails now and then from www.vacationstogo.com.  I don't pay a lot of attention to them because I'm not in the market for a cruise.  But, it looks like the cruises are heavily discounted.  I could be wrong.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2022)

chapjim said:


> I get emails now and then from www.vacationstogo.com.  I don't pay a lot of attention to them because I'm not in the market for a cruise.  But, it looks like the cruises are heavily discounted.  I could be wrong.


Cruises are heavily discounted by all the cruise lines at this time and they are sailing at reduce capacity.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 19, 2022)

I get them from create your cruise dot com. These companies buy up blocks of cabins and offer plenty of incentives, no sense using up valuable timeshare points.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

